# Aviawest in Vancouver vs. Destinations at Rosedale on Robson



## tim (Sep 8, 2006)

As part of our trip to BC in August 2007, we plan on staying in Vancouver and using RCI points for a 3 night stay. I have a choice of either the Aviawest in Vancouver or the Destinations at Rosedale on Robson.   Help? Which one? You should know that I am traveling with the entire family -- wife and 3 girls. Which one would be better as far as location, amenties, etc.  Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 8, 2006)

They are both in the same building, the Rosedale on Robson.

We stayed at Aviawest.  They told us they owned more units in the building.  I am not sure of the differences between the two.  Aviawest told us they had renovated more recently and their units were more upscale, but again, I only know what they said.  

Either way, I am sure you will enjoy the location and the city.  I believe I posted pictures on the reviews section, if they are not there email me and I can send you our pics.

Rick


----------



## tim (Sep 8, 2006)

Yep!  Thanks Rick.  Sorry about this thread.  I didn't realize that the two resorts were in the same building.  I guess that simplifies it for me.


----------



## RonaldCol (Sep 8, 2006)

*Aviawest*

We were at the Aviawest on Robson back in July 2006. We stayed two weeks and noticed the other resort that shared the same building. The Aviawest is a 1-in-4 resort so you can't go back there for another three years. You could alternate with the other resort, however.


----------

